# BEST TOWN MAP EVER?!(second st of maps!!!!)



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (Jun 30, 2016)

i got lolly. AND A ORANGE TRAIN STATION.
FREAKING LOLLY
im willing to trade her btw for one of these:
tia
stitches
merunge


i love her but i NEED THEM


----------



## Dinomilkshakes (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow. I was refreshing to find a good map like that and I found Mitzi. Unfortunately, she wasn't really what I was looking for.  Good luck finding your villagers!!


----------



## Barbara (Jun 30, 2016)

YOU CAN'T JUST MAKE A POST LIKE THIS WITHOUT POSTING AN IMAGE OF THE MAP!

I demand a picture *right now*.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll congratulate you on finding a good map after showing it to us.


----------



## AkaneDeath (Jun 30, 2016)

Barbara said:


> YOU CAN'T JUST MAKE A POST LIKE THIS WITHOUT POSTING AN IMAGE OF THE MAP!
> 
> I demand a picture *right now*.
> 
> ...



Yes, I concur. You can't make such wild claims without the proper imagery!


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 30, 2016)

AkaneDeath said:


> Yes, I concur. You can't make such wild claims without the proper imagery!



I think that's a bit drastic, but I'd welcome seeing a picture any time!


----------



## tolisamarie (Jul 2, 2016)

Funny but I thought I had the best town map ever! LOL!!!


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (Jul 2, 2016)

OH CRAP
help the people are coming for me


Goodbye, im dumb and cant figute out hoe to do this!
Im so sorry
Dont hurt me


----------



## LunaLight (Jul 2, 2016)

That clickbait though.


----------



## ams (Jul 2, 2016)

tolisamarie said:


> Funny but I thought I had the best town map ever! LOL!!!



I would have to agree with you on that.


----------



## tolisamarie (Jul 4, 2016)

ams said:


> I would have to agree with you on that.



Thank you!! 

I hope if you haven't already visited my DA you will soon.


----------



## Emachi (Jul 4, 2016)

There is no perfect map... We all have our own opinions on what map is perfect.


----------



## randoM024 (Jul 5, 2016)

That feeling tho, when you walk out of the train station and just know its going to be a good town. I had the same situation recently when I walked into my new town and saw............WOLFGANG!, Daisy and Kid Cat welcoming me with open arms. the only thing that ruined it was Isabelle.


----------



## Katie1313 (Jul 5, 2016)

randoM024 said:


> That feeling tho, when you walk out of the train station and just know its going to be a good town. I had the same situation recently when I walked into my new town and saw............WOLFGANG!, Daisy and Kid Cat welcoming me with open arms. the only thing that ruined it was Isabelle.



Omg, yes. Isabelle ruins EVERYTHING!


----------



## Barbara (Jul 5, 2016)

It's been five days and still no picture...


----------



## buniichu (Jul 29, 2016)

This is my first town from 2013 it was the best thing that happened, I had Chrissy and Francine in my town! 
Btw here's a pic of my first amazing town!






- - - Post Merge - - -

This is my first town from 2013 it was the best thing that happened, I had Chrissy and Francine in my town! 
Btw here's a pic of my first amazing town!


----------

